# Can you beleive it????



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

That swim bait is what almost every bass angler hunting for trophies carry. Whatched them throwing them on a fishing show not too long ago. The baits are huge.


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

Here is some interesting reading.

http://www.sg.ohio-state.edu/discus/messages/13/253.html?1116877059


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

wecker20 said:


> That swim bait is what almost every bass angler hunting for trophies carry. Whatched them throwing them on a fishing show not too long ago. The baits are huge.


There is a big article on those swim baits in I think it is Field and Stream an issue or two ago.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi Ho Silver_Joe said:


> Here is some interesting reading.
> 
> http://www.sg.ohio-state.edu/discus/messages/13/253.html?1116877059


Intereting reading????????   . Did you read the entire article?????

signed

fooled ya Houdini


----------



## Hi Ho Silver_Joe (Aug 4, 2003)

Frozenfish said:


> Intereting reading????????   . Did you read the entire article?????
> 
> signed
> 
> fooled ya Houdini


Yes I did. Basiclly the article says a fish that size is a joke.:lol:


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

LMAO, got it now


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Here's a Michigan bass I caught Sunday.....

Took a couple of pic's, weighed her twice, and back into the lake.


----------



## Frozenfish (Dec 20, 2004)

nice hog


----------



## live2bowhunt (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice Fish!!!!! So how much did it weigh??


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Take a guess.....pic's can be so deceiving!!!


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes they can. I see your holding it close to the camera but it does have some girth and a large mouth. I'm going to say 4.70 lbs.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

Ninja said:


> Take a guess.....pic's can be so deceiving!!!



18 inches 3.10 lbs


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Quite a bit more than that.....the camera man was actually at the back of the boat...an 18 footer....and notice my arms aren't stretched waaay out either!!!


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

I can't see it going over 6lbs. If it does, what lake? :lol:


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

She was 6lbs-10oz. weighed twice on 2 different digital scales....full of eggs, I would guess.

Caught on a little lake in Oakland County.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

WOW! Congrats on the fish. Was she on a bed? Biggest bass I've seen at a weigh in is 5 lbs so anything over is just a guessing game to me. Don't get chances like that very often. I think I would have gotten real good measurments and pics for a replica mount.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

She was cruising near her bed but not locked on....that's why I think she still had eggs in her.

I'm gonna go back out tonite and take a look and see if she's locked on yet, but I won't try and stick her.
I'm a tournament bass fisherman, and have never weighed one that big in a tourney!!!

I've caught 3 others bigger than that on this lake, and 2 others bigger than her on a different lake in Oakland County.....still hunting for that 6lb smallie, though....got close on both Erie and Clair last year, but I'm gonna get one this year.


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

I tourny fish some too. My biggest at a weigh in is a little over 4 lbs. Biggest smallmouth I caught was 4.2 lbs and I'm not sure on the largie. Fished a private lake for years and had one that prolly went over 5 lbs but I know it didn't come close to 6. Don't get a chance to fish Erie or St Clair. But have seen monster smallies pulled out of Erie on the boob tube.


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

Any pics yet ??


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Saw some darn near that big before swimmin in Heron lk. in Oakland co. near Holly, but never caught one near that size. Nice fish!!! :SHOCKED:


----------

